

HP Exits Tablets, Spins Off PCs, Keeps and will license WebOS - liuwei6
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903596904576516403053718850.html

======
pedalpete
Why on earth would Autonomy want to get into the PC business?

I don't think they are big enough to leverage their enterprise customers into
buying hardware from them.

